# Day 8 Hunting on extended area...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

enjoy!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool video but man that music was horrible


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

hahahaha good one !!!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

c3hammer said:


> hahahaha good one !!!


Glad it was entertaining  I try and switch it up a bit cause i mean watching 8 days of me hunting can get pretty repetitive(walking by the camera gets kinda boring  ) when I am not getting any deer/elk down.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

How come you keep walkin backwards. You'd probably'd covered twice as much ground if you hadn't. Another thing, I notice you were walkin right in time with the music. How'd you do that? Did you have a recording playin in the tree's? Wouldn't that have scared the deers?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Painful! That could be the worst 4 min 19 sec hunting video I've ever seen. You should have a disclaimer on your post saying "make sure your antidepressant medication is up to date before viewing" lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I've seen some way stupider stuff from you witherspoon. At least this was funny and relavant !!!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> How come you keep walkin backwards. You'd probably'd covered twice as much ground if you hadn't. Another thing, I notice you were walkin right in time with the music. How'd you do that? Did you have a recording playin in the tree's? Wouldn't that have scared the deers?


Ya no kidding, I feel like I would walk so far but in the end it didn't even matter...For music the iPod with some big speakers works great! even the deer get in on it, almost like Bambi! I think it might've bothered all the other hunters though cause some of them were giving me the stink eye because of the loud music 

lol


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

c3hammer said:


> I've seen some way stupider stuff from you witherspoon. At least this was funny and relavant !!!


One thing I've learned while making videos. You can't please everyone. Which is totally fine 

I am Glad some found it entertaining like I did while making it


----------

